# Teeju - my adult female Argentina Tegu



## devine* (Jan 8, 2009)

Hey everyone, I figure I never really posted an official update to this thread I posted last year : <!-- l --><a class="postlink-local" href="http://www.tegutalk.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=2251" onclick="window.open(this.href);return false;">viewtopic.php?t=2251</a><!-- l -->

Teeju has been my #1 pet since they day we met, she was back on here feet in no time and has been on them ever since! She is free-roamed, the only pet in our pet-safe apartment that is allowed to do so. She still does have her own room for basking/sleeping bathroom business & water. She also sometimes likes to sleep in bed with us too... literally  

There's so much I could say about my amazing tegu over the past half year or so we've been together, however in this case I think pictures might be better than words... 

I love her with all my heart <3 Teeju
































Thanks for looking


----------



## LouDog760 (Jan 8, 2009)

Very cute! I saw you posted a youtube video on her before I knew you were on here. She's getting pretty big!


----------



## DaveDragon (Jan 8, 2009)

She looks great!!!

You haven't been here in 3 months! Don't be a stranger!!!!


----------



## Schnab (Jan 8, 2009)

Truely adorable lol. As if she lets you make her wear antlers and bunny ears :lol:


----------



## devine* (Jan 8, 2009)

I've been on here! I've just been lurking in the shadows... and I kinda felt left out because my tegus didn't hibernate this year and mostly everyone elses did  thank you guys for the comments, I figured I'd post some of the most interesting pics over the months!


----------



## hoosier (Jan 8, 2009)

devine* said:


> I've been on here! I've just been lurking in the shadows... and I kinda felt left out because my tegus didn't hibernate this year and mostly everyone elses did  thank you guys for the comments, I figured I'd post some of the most interesting pics over the months!



dont worry your not the only one whos tegu didnt hibernate this year. mine didnt aswell  so now no more excueses not to post and such lol


----------



## Kazzy (Jan 8, 2009)

Aww, she's adorable! And that's awesome she gets to free roam. Wish mine could have free roam of the place.


----------



## ColdThirst (Jan 8, 2009)

hahaha those antlers almost made me cry laughing. And was that the dryer vent! To funny. Mine is also a female but not as laid back as yours is in the photos but then again I probably dont spend as much time with mine as you do. But those really made me laugh, thanks.


----------



## ashesc212 (Jan 9, 2009)

devine* said:


>



LMAO!!!!!!!!!!! How adorable!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

Your tegus are absolutely beautiful!

Btw - welcome back, :-D


----------



## devine* (Jan 17, 2009)

aww thanks everyone


----------



## laurarfl (Jan 17, 2009)

My little tegus didn't hibernate this year, either.

I'm glad I'm not the only one with a tegu that wears...stuff! My big girl wears dog shirts; I'll have to post some pics...eventually.


----------



## ashesc212 (Jan 18, 2009)

laurarfl said:


> My little tegus didn't hibernate this year, either.
> 
> I'm glad I'm not the only one with a tegu that wears...stuff! My big girl wears dog shirts; I'll have to post some pics...eventually.



Pics please. lol


----------

